# Crufts 2012 - Hints and tips thread



## Kelsis

Any hints/tips etc for a first time attender and exhibitor at Crufts? We will be in the Racing/Coursing greyhound class  

All general tips welcome, doesn't have to be breed specific!


----------



## 8tansox

1. Do not carry all your money in one place.
2. Only take the credit cards you think you'll need on the day.
3. Never leave your bag unattended, in fact, have a satchell type that you don't have to put on the floor. My friend had her purse stolen when she put her bag on the floor, between her feet and watched the agility on the large screen, a young mum and child stood next to her, perfectly innocently you might think, but the "mum" bent down to tie the child's shoe-lace and lifted the purse.
4. Wear comfy shoes!
5. Enjoy the day!


----------



## smokeybear

Take a shopping trolley with you as sods law says you will be parked the furthest away from your actual hall.

In it you can transport:

vet bed
Benching chain
grooming equipment
water bowl
dog food/treats
Water from home (minimizes "incidents")
show lead
wet wipes, 
change of clothes and maybe shoes
Flasks (hot drinks are incredibly expensive)
Food (ditto)
pooh bags
Catalogue when you get it as you enter hall and find out your bench number

Wear comfy shoes and take layers as it tends to get warmer as the day progresses even inside as the crowds build up

Go to the toilet before you need to, as queues build up. I have even used the mens before now.

Leave space in this trolley for some shopping and freebies, you will receive some offers via the post (all Crufts exhibitors do) so mark where they are when you get your catalogue and if you can get someone to baby sit dog, you can take home lots of freebies


----------



## hawksport

Don't forget which carpark you are in and have to spend 4 hours looking for your car in the dark


----------



## Blondie

hawksport said:


> Don't forget which carpark you are in and have to spend 4 hours looking for your car in the dark


That reminds of I think 2 years ago, we all trooped back to the car, OH was in the front of us, just kept frigging walking and stupid sod never looked back, we girls couldnt keep up, we lost him and couldtn remember where the frgging car was, wandered round with all the bloody bags for ages, till I had a hissy fit and sat down in the middle of a car park and refused to move, twisitng me head off, calling OH all the bloody names under the sun :incazzato::incazzato:

We spotted him eventually and the cheeky sod said ' where have you lot been, I've been waiting ages!' He is lucky I didnt smack him out cold there and then!!


----------



## leoti

i agree with all of the above well except ceerott smacking her fella lol lol but most of all GO AND ENJOY YOURSELF as i was told on my first vist YOU HAVE EARNED THE RIGHT TO BE THERE ON THAT SMALL PIECE OF GREEN CARPET GO AND ENJOY IT AND DO YOUR BEST


----------



## Darth

Go with all your dog stuff, plus comfy shoes and plenty of money, there's loads to buy, and take a big bag for all the freebies!

Go to the loo early there's always a queue and take your own food and drink 'cos to buy is expensive.

And last but not least...... relax and enjoy the day.:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport

If you are going to take your dog outside don't forget his pass or security will make you go back and get it


----------



## Freyja

Remember to wear comfortable shoes as it is a long day and also wear a colour that complements your dog. If you have a black dog do not wear black trousers or it will look as if your dog has 6 legs.

I may be entering my ex racer Button. If my italian greyhound qualifies then we will be going on thursday for the toys if not I will enter Button and go on sunday.

Practice getting you greyhound to stand for strangers to go over them and getting him to trot nicely at your side you will most likely have to run with a greyhound but don't go to fast you want him to trot at our side.

This is my son showing Button at crufts in 2008 to show you how a greyhpoud should stand









The most important thing to remember is win or loose you will always take the best dog home it is only one persons opinion of your dog.


----------



## Bijou

get there early and have a look round the trade stands before the worst of the crush ...if you see ladies loo with not much of a queue then GO ( even if you don't need to !! ) .....wear the most comfortable shoes you can ......don't forget poo bags for the journey from the car park to the halls oh and watch where you step especially through that tunnel !! ...don't try and walk your dog through the halls if you can possibly help it after you've arrived at your bench ...the crush can be pretty horrible for them and people can be surprisingly intolerant of dogs ( especially those that are just there for the shopping !! ) 


.........above all have a fantastic day :thumbup: ...


----------



## Tollisty

If you can take a metal crate for the bench that you can padlock, then when you are not at your bench everything will be safe.

Get there early, before the public are let in. We can usually have a walk round before it gets crowded.

We always park in the carpark at the top of the lake. It's a nice walk to the halls, and you can't get lost!


----------



## Snoringbear

I get there late as we don't get CC's and always have a CC breed in the ring before us, makes the walk in easier. Last year I also ended up by doing so in the car park nearest the hall as that was filled last. Bring your own food or you'll have to take out a second mortgage to buy it there.


----------



## Freyja

I would get there as early as you can if you have never shown your greyhound before he may find it a bit of a shock when they see the crowds and all the dogs.

When we took Button she had never seen so many people or dogs before and unfortunaely got cuaght near the public entrance when they started letting them in. Luckily I had one of my whippets with me and he had done it all before so stayed calm otherwise I think she may have panicked


----------



## babycham2002

Excellent advice given already 
The food and drink is ESSENTIAL! defo take it with you
The piece of vet bed for your dogs bench also, as it is a very tiring day.
Remember you are NOT allowed to exit until after 4pm.

Comfy shoes is an absolute must and layers for taking on and off as temperature varies hugely on where you are and how many people are around.

I like to make sure I have all the ticket, car park pass etc together so just one of those cheap see through plastic envelope thingies is perfect for that.

A trolley to carry all your stuff is needed esp if you are going to shop like me!!

And overall just have a great day and enjoy yourself


----------



## Kelsis

Freyja said:


> I would get there as early as you can if you have never shown your greyhound before he may find it a bit of a shock when they see the crowds and all the dogs.
> 
> When we took Button she had never seen so many people or dogs before and unfortunaely got cuaght near the public entrance when they started letting them in. Luckily I had one of my whippets with me and he had done it all before so stayed calm otherwise I think she may have panicked


Thanks so much for all your tips, I think you may know it was me emailing you over the last few weeks for help with the KC/IKC registration Stuff!  your tips are great!

AND thanks everyone, super tips so far!

I know it's early but I'm getting excited :thumbup:


----------



## Kelsis

Oh - quick question! Is there anywhere online I can buy two benching chains and what size would I get for two large greyhounds? We have a very large crate BUT i think it would be far too big for the bench.


----------



## Blondie

I dont take a handbag, I use my bumbag all day, with my cash and cards in so its with me at all times. 

I also wish to query the tip of putting a padlock on your dogs crate so you can leave them, hmm, I know on one hand its a good idea, but I would worry that if something happened and people needed to get your dog off the bench and out the crate, how would they do it?? 

Lots of good tips given though, deffo take your own food and drink - the prices are astronomical!!


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> Oh - quick question! Is there anywhere online I can buy two benching chains and what size would I get for two large greyhounds? We have a very large crate BUT i think it would be far too big for the bench.


Benching chains are usually one length but different thickness of chains, we get the chunky ones for Rotts, lol!

Benching Chain

I would really urge you to think of getting two crates that are bench size, I always think the dogs are much safer in crates at Crufts, in fact, I never bench without a crate now and always have a blanket to put over the top so dogs can sleep in relative peace and quiet and it stops folks poking their fingers through the crate - which the public seem to think its ok to do!!


----------



## smokeybear

Ceearott said:


> I also wish to query the tip of putting a padlock on your dogs crate so you can leave them, hmm, I know on one hand its a good idea, but I would worry that if something happened and people needed to get your dog off the bench and out the crate, how would they do it??


As you are not permitted to leave your dogs unattended on the bench I took it to mean where you can leave your bags and valuables when in the ring?


----------



## Spellweaver

Agree with everything that has been said so far. Would just like to add:

Don't take a large amount of cash - most stalls accept credit cards and there is a bank with a cash machine on the piazza if you need it.

Food is cheaper out on the piazza than in the halls (there is a Subway there with normal prices for instance) and queues for the toilets are often much smaller in the piazza - but it is an area where you can't take dogs.

You can't leave until 4 o'clock but if you do leave at that time you will spend an hour trying to get out of the car park because everyone is trying to leave at that time. And when you do get out of the car park, the surrounding motorways will be congested with work traffic on Thurs and Fri and shopping traffic on Sat. Much better to stay and watch the group judging. The car parks and roads will be nearly empty when you leave, but you will get home at approx the same time.

You can't take dogs in to watch the group judging, but there is an area in Hall 1 near ring 2 with food stalls and tables and a huge screen where people can sit with their dogs and watch the group judging.

Don't buy your parking ticket on the way in - buy it on the way out. If you have stayed to watch the group judging the ticket collectors have often gone home and left the barrier up so you don't have to pay. And if they haven't, the ticket office will still be open for you to buy your parking ticket.

But most of all - as many have already said - enjoy your day! Crufts is the "world cup" equivalent of the dog show world, and just getting there is a fantastic achievement - well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver

smokeybear said:


> As you are not permitted to leave your dogs unattended on the bench I took it to mean where you can leave your bags and valuables when in the ring?


Sometimes it's impossible not to leave them - for example, we will have four border collies there, and that means three will be left on the benches while one is in the ring - especially when we have to go into a different hall with Quinny for the YKC stakes. But what happens is that other people watch your dogs for you (in our case other members of the Caleykiz Crew) so they would need to be able to get to your dogs if they need to.


----------



## Blondie

smokeybear said:


> As you are not permitted to leave your dogs unattended on the bench I took it to mean where you can leave your bags and valuables when in the ring?


Erm ,loads of people do leave dogs unattended on the bench, not me might I add though, but rule or no rule, it happens.

I suppose you could leave your stuff in the crate with a padlock, hadnt thought of it that way.


----------



## Kelsis

This thread is a life saver already!

Does anyone know what size crate will fit in the benching for a greyhound? The schedule mentions a standard poodle having 28 inches - do they mean the width of the bench?


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> This thread is a life saver already!
> 
> Does anyone know what size crate will fit in the benching for a greyhound? The schedule mentions a standard poodle having 28 inches - do they mean the width of the bench?


TBH I havent taken notice of what size the benches are for greyhounds, lol!

Use this site to get your size - they do good stuff, but are pricy, but if you have the size, then you can shop elsewhere. 

Croft dog crates and dog cages puppy pens and info on dog crate - Showman dog cage - 42ins large dog crate. Two doors.


----------



## Kelsis

Ceearott said:


> TBH I havent taken notice of what size the benches are for greyhounds, lol!
> 
> Use this site to get your size - they do good stuff, but are pricy, but if you have the size, then you can shop elsewhere.
> 
> Croft dog crates and dog cages puppy pens and info on dog crate - Showman dog cage - 42ins large dog crate. Two doors.


Thanks but I know the size my dogs' need I'm just not sure the Crufts bench can accommodate it! My dogs aren't very gone on being in crates either so the may prefer benching with just a chain. hmmmm..


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> Thanks but I know the size my dogs' need I'm just not sure the Crufts bench can accommodate it! My dogs aren't very gone on being in crates either so the may prefer benching with just a chain. hmmmm..


The Croft site sizes the crates up for benching sizes hun 

If you did go ahead and get crates, pletny of time between now and march to get them accustomed to it.

Not trying to be pushy, just suggest


----------



## Kelsis

Ceearott said:


> The Croft site sizes the crates up for benching sizes hun
> 
> If you did go ahead and get crates, pletny of time between now and march to get them accustomed to it.
> 
> Not trying to be pushy, just suggest


Ohhh! Silly me, I must go look then, thanks! 

That is true. In fact I bought a huge crate last week and so far my boy will go in and lie down to play with toys if I ask him too but as soon as I reopen the door (I've only left him in for 5/10 minutes max so far) he bounds right out!

The one I have is this size...

Dog Crates Ireland


----------



## Kelsis

Ah thanks I should pay more attention LOL!

This is the one I currently have:

Dog Crates Ireland


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> Ah thanks I should pay more attention LOL!
> 
> This is the one I currently have:
> 
> Dog Crates Ireland


LOL! Just asked OH and off the top of his head, our benching crates are apporx 2 foot by 3 foot, if thats helps you any  Not entirely ideal for a rottie male, but thats what size bench we get  I am in the process of trying to find one the same size but higher, to give the dogs more headroom, if you follow, lol!


----------



## Kelsis

God that is small isn't it!

I hope it's even easy to find the flipping right benches haha!


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> God that is small isn't it!
> 
> I hope it's even easy to find the flipping right benches haha!


PAH!!! Finding your bench can take a while sometimes, lol! I can never seem to get my head round how they have set them out re the numbers at Crufts! Maybe thats just me though, lol!

I want the same spot I had last year, lol, on the end corner, right next to toilet area and exit doors, loads of space to camp up and only one row back from the ring :thumbup:


----------



## Kelsis

Ceearott said:


> PAH!!! Finding your bench can take a while sometimes, lol! I can never seem to get my head round how they have set them out re the numbers at Crufts! Maybe thats just me though, lol!
> 
> I want the same spot I had last year, lol, on the end corner, right next to toilet area and exit doors, loads of space to camp up and only one row back from the ring :thumbup:


Haha hopefully I get that one on Hound day!! :aureola:

I'd say I will be utterly lost for the first few hours, I've only ever seen Crufts on tv LOL We are staying in the hotel next door though since we're coming from Ireland so that'll make it all a bit easier anyway!


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> Haha hopefully I get that one on Hound day!! :aureola:
> 
> I'd say I will be utterly lost for the first few hours, I've only ever seen Crufts on tv LOL We are staying in the hotel next door though since we're coming from Ireland so that'll make it all a bit easier anyway!


LOL! Which Hotel you booked in?? We got one, one year that said next to NEC and it actually took an hour to walk there with the dogs and all the parapernerlia!! :mad2:


----------



## Tollisty

I did mean a padlocked cage for all your stuff, not for the dog 

I don't think you would get a cage big enough for a greyhound that will fit on the bench.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Great advice and in all the haste to remember all thats been advised, dont forget the dog! :lol:

I am taking 4 next year, so 4 to prepare the night before - and a car to fill of the rescue stuff for the stall..- Maybe I just wont show next year :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Ceearott said:


> PAH!!! Finding your bench can take a while sometimes, lol! I can never seem to get my head round how they have set them out re the numbers at Crufts! Maybe thats just me though, lol!
> 
> :


Mine and DDs surnames are next to each other almost so I just listen out for her big mouth to guide me to my bench 

runs and hides :lol:



Ceearott said:


> LOL! Which Hotel you booked in?? We got one, one year that said next to NEC and it actually took an hour to walk there with the dogs and all the parapernerlia!! :mad2:


OMG that happened to me for LKA!!! Blooody ridiculous, put me in a right mood for the morning as well

for Crufts 2012 we are staying in the days inn on the m6 and then nipping up to the NEC to park, they dont charge for dogs either which I was pleased about


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> Mine and DDs surnames are next to each other almost so I just listen out for her big mouth to guide me to my bench
> 
> runs and hides :lol:


You cheeky mare, I will be in one massive flap! - You know what im like :scared:


----------



## Kelsis

We're staying in the Hilton NEC which I've heard very mixed reviews about but is meant to be literally a few feet away! Thought we'd treat ourselves a bit since we haven't been away anywhere in ageeeeeeees.


----------



## Tollisty

I'm there on friday showing all 3, then back again on sat with Tilly in the special pre-beginner obedience finals. That will be a very early start as have to be there for 9.00. Can't stay overnight anywhere as what do we do with the other dogs on sat!


----------



## Kelsis

I STILL haven't figured out what time the Racing and Coursing Greyhound classes are at..... :mad2:


----------



## babycham2002

Kelsis said:


> We're staying in the Hilton NEC which I've heard very mixed reviews about but is meant to be literally a few feet away! Thought we'd treat ourselves a bit since we haven't been away anywhere in ageeeeeeees.


yes the hilton is perfect, literally feet away from the front entrance, although you may have to go to your specified entrance it still wont as bad as the trek from then ramada encore!!



Kelsis said:


> I STILL haven't figured out what time the Racing and Coursing Greyhound classes are at..... :mad2:


freyja might be back and be able to help us out with that later


----------



## Tollisty

They are judged at the same time as the rest of the greyhounds, it's just another breed class, I think they are judged after open.

and greyhounds are first in the ring


----------



## babycham2002

Tollisty said:


> They are judged at the same time as the rest of the greyhounds, it's just another breed class, I think they are judged after open.
> 
> and greyhounds are first in the ring


Yes, you are quite right I just checked the schedule
before the GCDS classes
Crufts Schedule 2012


----------



## Kelsis

oh...feck...does that mean the bitch and dog racing/coursing class are on at rthe same time? when i saw the greyhounds were in one ring, i presumed that that meant it would go class by class eg veteran, postgrad, and whatever?


----------



## babycham2002

Kelsis said:


> oh...feck...does that mean the bitch and dog racing/coursing class are on at rthe same time? when i saw the greyhounds were in one ring, i presumed that that meant it would go class by class eg veteran, postgrad, and whatever?


No both sexes are being judged in the same ring
ring 27
so it will go all the dog classes, then all the bitch classes


----------



## babycham2002

the really popluar breeds ie golden retrievers will have more than one ring running at once with the different sexes in them 
then the handling can become a problem for some, and for those with more than one breed on one day!! eek


----------



## Kelsis

babycham2002 said:


> No both sexes are being judged in the same ring
> ring 27
> so it will go all the dog classes, then all the bitch classes


THANK YOU! I thought that but then I must have misread 'They are judged at the same time as the rest of the greyhounds' and presumed that meant all gh classes went on simultaneously. I got an awful fright as i'm bringing my bitch and dog and didn't fancy having to plead with my OH to handle one of them 

How on earth do you figure out what actual time the classes are on though?


----------



## babycham2002

Kelsis said:


> THANK YOU! I thought that but then I must have misread 'They are judged at the same time as the rest of the greyhounds' and presumed that meant all gh classes went on simultaneously. I got an awful fright as i'm bringing my bitch and dog and didn't fancy having to plead with my OH to handle one of them
> 
> How on earth do you figure out what actual time the classes are on though?


You dont, 
im just goint to go and check the provisional order of judging 
Some breeds will start early ie 8.30 starts
some will start late ie 10am starts
most will start at 9am

on the order of judging you will have what breeds are in what ring and in what order.
If I am second breed in the ring I still never take the chance and get there as early as I would if I were first in

SOMETIMES at some champ and open shows and I dont know if this is true at crufts cos I cant remember seeing it before, certain breeds will have clear 'will not be judged before X time'


----------



## babycham2002

Right you are the only breed in ring 27
So presume a 9 am start

BUT 
you never know how quick a judge is going to be or indeed how big the classes before you may be
Some might take 10 mins to judge a class of 20
some might take 40 mins or more

So there really isnt a sure way of knowing how long it will be before you get to the halfway point for instance


----------



## Kelsis

Does each class get called into a ring or a sign put or any sort of indicator short of counting and counting?


----------



## babycham2002

Kelsis said:


> Does each class get called into a ring or a sign put or any sort of indicator short of counting and counting?


each class is called but you do have to keep your wits about you and make sure you are paying attention

else you end up like me at Windsor, going into a class late and being told off by judge and steward


----------



## Tollisty

You won't know what time, you just have to guesstimate!


----------



## Tollisty

Open is usually the biggest class and will have all the champions in it so will also have the biggest crowd watching it! So your after that one.


----------



## babycham2002

Tollisty said:


> Open is usually the biggest class and will have all the champions in it so will also have the biggest crowd watching it! So your after that one.


ha ha yeah itll be the one with the biggest cheers (or biggest boos) when the winners are announced :lol:


----------



## Kelsis

I'm getting nervous already


----------



## Spellweaver

Kelsis said:


> I'm getting nervous already


If you feel nervous on the day hun - suck a mint!

No, seriously, that was a tip given to my nieces years ago when they first started junior handling. Apparently, if you are nervous then your dog can pick this up and become nervous too - but the smell of the mint stops them picking it up and hence they act normally. Now, I don't know if there is any scientific basis to this, or whether it is just an old wives' tale - but my nieces have sworn by it ever since so it's worth a try


----------



## Freyja

Norwegian elkhounds share ring 27 with greyhounds they always do. The entry for greyhounds is usually around a total of 80 dogs. I have just dug out last years catalogue and elkhounds were in first so greyhounds SHOULD be in first next year but this does not always happen. One year we were in the schedule to go in first but in the catalogue and on the judging lists as going in second so best be there early although when you receive your passes you should have a list of judging times for each ring and who is first in.

The dogs will be judged first with R&C last after open the CC is the judged then bitches with again the R&C judged after open bitch. There is often very few if any in the youngster classes puppy and junior so be aware that the classes may go quicker than you think. Once the greyhound classes are called it is best to stay near to the benches and ring so you can keep an eye on what class is going in also it will give you an idea of what the judge is going to ask you to do. I don't know who the judge is if it is a foriegner they sometimes move greyhounds differently than we normally do. We showed under a french judge once and he kept the dogs moving constantly round the ring. The only time they stood still was when he was going over and moving the indiviual dogs. We did say that as most of the handlers were women we did wander whether he was actually judging the dogs or the handlers bust

Racing and coursing classes in greyhounds are usually bigger than the open classes


----------



## Kelsis

Freyja said:


> Norwegian elkhounds share ring 27 with greyhounds they always do. The entry for greyhounds is usually around a total of 80 dogs. I have just dug out last years catalogue and elkhounds were in first so greyhounds SHOULD be in first next year but this does not always happen. One year we were in the schedule to go in first but in the catalogue and on the judging lists as going in second so best be there early although when you receive your passes you should have a list of judging times for each ring and who is first in.
> 
> The dogs will be judged first with R&C last after open the CC is the judged then bitches with again the R&C judged after open bitch. There is often very few if any in the youngster classes puppy and junior so be aware that the classes may go quicker than you think. Once the greyhound classes are called it is best to stay near to the benches and ring so you can keep an eye on what class is going in also it will give you an idea of what the judge is going to ask you to do. I don't know who the judge is if it is a foriegner they sometimes move greyhounds differently than we normally do. We showed under a french judge once and he kept the dogs moving constantly round the ring. The only time they stood still was when he was going over and moving the indiviual dogs. We did say that as most of the handlers were women we did wander whether he was actually judging the dogs or the handlers bust
> 
> Racing and coursing classes in greyhounds are usually bigger than the open classes


You are a star! thanks for all the info


----------



## joex

the best thing i did for my first day at crufts was to go by train! £9 return from london and right to the nec! i was relaxed and the pup slept all the way there and all the way back.


----------



## Kelsis

Few more questions - 

Hound day is on Sunday so can we and our dogs come in on Saturday for some shopping? Need we buy tickets for that day? 

If my dogs are on the bench can I leave my other half minding them while I go elsewhere? ie for coffee not just disappear.

Also, I entered both of my dogs (same breed) but two weeks apart - both are in my name - will they be benched together?


----------



## Blondie

Kelsis said:


> Few more questions -
> 
> Hound day is on Sunday so can we and our dogs come in on Saturday for some shopping? Need we buy tickets for that day?
> 
> *You will have to pay entrance fee and no dogs allowed.*
> 
> If my dogs are on the bench can I leave my other half minding them while I go elsewhere? ie for coffee not just disappear.
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> Also, I entered both of my dogs (same breed) but two weeks apart - both are in my name - will they be benched together?


Yes, dogs are benched in alphabetical order according to owners surname


----------

